# Irish Setter boot owners



## OHIO VIZSLA (Sep 7, 2007)

After hearing rave reviews over the last 3 years, I picked up my first ever set of Irish Setter boots via Amazon. I've always taken a 9 D so that's what I bought. The boots are the right length & have enough width at the toe area, but are tight from the bottom of the lace area up to the ankle area. I laced them about as lose as possible, & they are still tight. Did anyone have a similar issue with their's? If so, did they stretch out enough to be comfortable?


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Every pair of Irish setters once ever owned, stretched out to the point I couldn't wear them. YRMV


----------



## NCarte9959 (Aug 3, 2013)

Threw my Elk Trackers away after 9months... Glad I kept my $150 Rockys. I'm back wearing them again this'll be year 4 on them. They're beat but still holding strong


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Last year I bought a pair of $189.95 steel toe Irish Setters for work. They were comfortable enough, but didn't last as long as the usual $59.95 Herman's from Walmart.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

I used Irish Setter boots for work for about 28 years. Normally I get about a year and half wearing them every day for at least 8 hours, often 12 in a machine shop. BUT..I purchased my standard one three years ago, felt like blocks of wood and hurt my feet. The store owner commented they are now made offshore. I tossed them in a month, tried a number of other models, all were not what they use to be. Three of us at work had the same experience, all of us switched work shoe companies. They are not what they use to be, sorry to say. 
So after a long relationship, I had to walk away, went with Danner myself.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow that is a bummer! I bought a Britt pup and was looking at all the different boots because I have these dreams of grouse and woodcock hunting every weekend this fall and wanted a nice pair of light weight boots and remember years ago my dad having a pair and he loved them. Well thanks for the heads up!! Any suggestions?


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

Muck brand boots are great.


----------



## A2Brit (Jun 6, 2012)

I still have/use a pair of Irish Setter Red Wings i purchased in 1978. They cost $75, and at that time I was waking a Buck-Seventy Five per hour. MY Dad raved about them, and these boots have served me well. This is the 4th set of soles. I have treated them with Bear Grease (dont have a clue where you could buy it now), and they are still supple. My kids joke that when I have them on, I have "Happy Feet"! Somewhere, the quality control must have taken a crap. I bought a pair of their work boots, and they didn't last a year. But as far as getting what you want...I can't justify buying from Amazon, or any other place except a reputable shoe store. My feet are too important! I have tried identically sized boots on, and one pair fit and the other didn't. JMHO


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

roger15055 said:


> ...I have these dreams of grouse and woodcock hunting every weekend this fall and wanted a nice pair of light weight boots and remember years ago my dad having a pair and he loved them. Well thanks for the heads up!! Any suggestions?


The Irish Setter VaprTreks are getting very good reviews. I picked up an insulated pair (Primaloft) recently so haven't worn them enough yet to comment on durability. However they're comfortable, light and seem well made - time will tell. 

To address the OP's question, mine were slightly snug at first but already have loosened up a bit.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I know most of you aren't talking about this style of boots but I have a pair of these and I love them. Cost me $180 at Bass Pro, and they are a little tight in the ankle but I just have to pull my pants outta the boots and they'll come off, also I bought a size larger than my tennis shoes. I like these boots and haven't had any problems with them so far.

Forgot the image lol


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

I would second Muck boots, I walk a lot of miles and have not found a more comfortable pair of truly waterproof boots than my Mucks. I would also add, that a good pair of hiking style boots are very functional in the grouse woods. More so in my mind than most upland style boots. A pair of mucks and a pair of hikers and you will be able to take on anything the grouse woods can throw at you. Just two cents from a guy that owns more boots for bird hunting than should be allowed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jeffya (Dec 22, 2010)

Kinda like A2Brit said ... I went to a real, sit down measure yer foot kinda place before buying my IS Wingshooters ...(at the same place). best things I've ever put on my feet.


----------



## OHIO VIZSLA (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank's for all the responses. I too own a number of pairs of Muck boots that I wear under wet conditions. When it's dry & warm though, they're a little too warm & I don't like the traction I get from them. I'd much rather wear a short leather hiking boot when I can get away with it. I stopped into 2 Red Wing stores, but they did not carry the style I wanted. I did try on a few to determine what size I should order. So I sent them back & ordered a 1/2 size larger. I hope that does it!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a pair of IS Mountain Claws, they're a 1000g boot that laces about to my mid calf, and they're a half leather half canvass type material. I have not noticed the problem you are having, however, I do have set of pretty skinny getaway sticks, so my ankles aren't too wide. Anyways, as to quality, I've owned them for about 7 or 8 years now, and have worn them quite a bit, and they're still running strong. They keep me warm in down to about 10 degrees if moving, 30 degrees if sitting dead still for any longer than about a half hour. Any colder than 30 in a blind and the pac boots come out.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I thought it was generally agreed upon several months ago on this site by most users that we wouldn't buy muck boots anymore because of their PR disaster.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I've had a pair of 800 gram leathers for 5+ years now and have yet to have any issues. Many miles on those and I have no doubt I'll get many more.


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

I have had my wingshooters for 4 years and no issues. They have loosened up since new and I like them. I also bought them from a small town shoe store. I was able to try on several sizes and several of the same size as well. 

If I ever do have an issue with them... I'm sure I will be taken care of at the shoe store.

I keep eyeing up the upland boots from LL Bean tho I have too many boots... not enough feet. &#128513;

I wear Danner Canadians in the second season after firearm deer season.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a pair of Made in America Irish Setter boots that I like real well. Very similarly made to the Orvis Gokey wetlander but I like the IS boot better. 
My most favorite pair of IS boots is no longer made, ultimate wingshooters or something like that. I put a TON of miles on those boots, they rotted from the inside out after many seasons but owed me nothing. 

Lately Lowa boots have been getting ground time from me, check them out if you are looking for an alternative. I like the Uplander and the Zephyr.


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

I have had a pair never really liked them, lately been buying Meindel's from Cabelas.


----------

